# Discipline by Example



## MORGUE (15 Dec 2005)

I'm not sure if this section is the best place to ask this, so if its not Mods please forgive me.  I am looking for the latin translation for the phrase "Discipline by example"  I've looked on the net and can't seem to find it.  Any help would be appreaciated......

Regards,

MORGUE


----------



## old medic (15 Dec 2005)

search the web for the phrase "latin to english translator"

Notre Dame University 
http://catholic.archives.nd.edu/cgi-bin/lookdown.pl

Online English to Latin to English dictionary
http://www.freedict.com/onldict/lat.html


----------



## old medic (15 Dec 2005)

I moved this thread here, as Discipline by example was the moto of the Canadian Provost Corps until 1968.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (15 Dec 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> I moved this thread here, as Discipline by example was the moto of the Canadian Provost Corps until 1968.



Right, then.  What is Latin for "do as I say, not as I do?"


----------



## FastEddy (15 Dec 2005)

MORGUE said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this section is the best place to ask this, so if its not Mods please forgive me.   I am looking for the latin translation for the phrase "Discipline by example"   I've looked on the net and can't seem to find it.   Any help would be appreaciated......
> 
> Regards,
> 
> MORGUE




Out of curiosity, this would be used for, or aid you in what way ?.


----------



## MORGUE (15 Dec 2005)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, this would be used for, or aid you in what way ?.



I heard this phrase a few years ago and believe it speaks to how I live my life.  I want to tattoo the phrase on my arm but would like the latin translation instead of english.

thanks,
MORGUE


----------



## S McKee (16 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Right, then.   What is Latin for "do as I say, not as I do?"



I prefer "Use the phone book, it doesn't leave any marks"


----------

